# Компьютерные технологии > Игры (games) > Общие вопросы >  USB

## Agorot

Прошу помощи! подключаю флэшку, открываю. открытое окно содержимого флэшки "держится" секунд 10, потом само закрывается. опять открываю - 10 секунд и закрывается. что это за проблема и как это "лечится"?

----------


## fbzeejyhi

Круто + за пост 
_________________ 
Регистрация в казино рояль

----------


## nikitabronskij

Есть интерес к азартным играм? Но боишься играть на деньги, и приходится обходится лишь бесплатными демо-версиями? Попробуй поиграть здесь https://www.kingportal.com.ua/ , и ты поймёшь что зря боялся. А различные призы и бонусы при регистрации приятно удивят тебя.

----------

